# Icon Tower 1 to Metro?



## stgall (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm moving to Dubai with a friend next week and am setting up apartment viewings. We won't have a car at first and want to see if we can manage with the metro - can anyone living in JLT tell me whether the distance from Icon Tower 1 and across that little bridge I see on Google to the Metro station is walkable daily? Assuming we're not doing it at midday or anything?

By extension, what's the general distance considered 'walkable' in Dubai over the summer? I realise this sounds stupid, but I love walking... Just trying to figure out whether I can indulge that in Dubai...

Thanks in advance everyone,

Gall


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Its not really walking distance ..

but there is a bus nowadays which i guess can take you from icon to the metro stations

If humidity is not high, you can walk up to 1/1.5 km in the evenings , it may be a bit unpleasant.
If humidity is high forget any walking more than 5 minutes

Similarly on the hottest days, even evening temps are 35+, forget walking in those days even if humidity is not high


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't be walking that. Or living in Icon Tower, it's not great. Plenty of better buildings in JLT closer to the Metro station in my opinion.

I would stick to:

Dubai Arch
Indigo Icon
SABA 1
Al Shera Tower
Global Lake View
Lake City Tower
Lake Terrace Tower
Indigo Tower
Goldcrest Executive
The Palladium
Al Waleed Paradise
MAG 214
Green Lake Towers
Lake Plaza
Mercure Grand
Al Seef Tower


----------



## stgall (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow - thanks for the quick replies, good to know.

I would look for closer alternatives to Icon I, but I'm rather restricted in that we're only coming for about three months, so I'll need a short term let. And the choice on propertyfinder.ae and Dubizzle doesn't look great, to be honest :-s

Back to trawling...

Gall


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

For short term lets, try some of the hotels, they have serviced apartments that are fairly reasonable. The Bonnington is worth a try. Depends on your budget I guess.


----------



## stgall (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Gavtek - just emailed the Bonnington. Our budget isn't much (for a short term let), unfortunately, probably around 10,000 AED a month between the two of us.

I suppose another quick question (if you'll indulge me) would be on negotiation - is it typical to be able to wrangle better prices from landlords for short-term stays?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Generally, you'll pay more per month for short term lets unfortunately.

You should get at least a studio in the Bonnington for that. If not, there's some places in the Marina you could try (Marina View Hotel Apartments, Marina Hotel Apartments, Radisson Blu Dubai Marina, The Address Dubai Marina, Lotus Hotel Apartments).

You could also try Grand Millenium TECOM, Gloria Hotel and Grand Midwest Hotel Apartments at TECOM too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For 10,000 aed/ month you may be able to get something at the Ibis or Suite hotels in Al Barsha, call their sales department to negotiate a long term stay rate. Much better location since is walk distance to the Mall of Emirates so plenty of taxis, food, supermarket, etc.


----------

